

Tunnel - a game in javascript and css using jquery. - kaens
http://www.christianmontoya.com/2007/05/10/tunnel-a-javascript-css-jquery-powered-game/

======
kaens
This is pretty well done, although it's not really too much more than a "proof
of concept".

I'd really like to see a lot more movement in this direction from online game
developers, and it seems like we're just starting to hit the point where this
is really feasible, so I guess we probably will.

No flash, no java applets. No more dealing with crappy or just unstable
implementations of plugins on different platforms and browsers(just dealing
with differing implementations of javascript and css on different browsers,
which is also a bit of a pain, but it's getting better a lot faster.)

Edit: I just noticed this is from a year ago, and there has been quite a bit
of game development using javascript. Good.

